# Williams College Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher*
Institution:
*Williams College*

Location:
Williamstown, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/15/2021

Type:
Full-Time









*Opening Details*
A full-time (40 hours per week), year-round Dispatcher position serving as the first point of contact for our community around campus safety services concerns. The current shift available is four days on, two off with rotating days off. The first two shifts are 3:30-11:30pm followed by two 11:30pm to 7:30am shifts. Schedules are subject to change based on the needs of the department; mandatory shift, overtime and holiday hours may be required. This position comes with full benefits, including tuition assistance. Pay starts around $18 per hour, commensurate with experience.
Responsibilities include: handling emergency and routine calls, maintenance of the daily log, dispatching officers accordingly, monitoring multiple computerized alarm and card access systems and appropriately responding to and directing other calls. The dispatcher will also be responsible for the checking out of equipment, keys, and access cards, as well as implementing emergency paging systems and other duties as needed.
*Qualifications*

Ability to handle routine and emergency (including medical and psychological) situations with excellent judgment and ease, including when multiple situations arise at the same time
Cultural competency and sensitivity to effectively interact with the College community, fellow staff members and the general public
Excellent communication skills and the ability to build rapport over the telephone. Bilingual skills would be beneficial
Attention to detail to ensure accurate log entries
Computer competence, basic keyboarding, and typing skills 
Related experience and/or training preferred but not required 
Willingness and ability to work overtime / other shifts on occasion
Review of applications will begin on June 30, 2021. Job band 17.
*Conditions of Employment*
Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable.
*Equal Employment Opportunity*
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive. As part of this commitment, we will ensure that persons with disabilities are provided reasonable accommodations. If reasonable accommodation is needed to participate in the job application or interview process please feel free to contact us via phone at (413) 597-2681 or email at [email protected].

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Williams College

Online App. Form:
https://staff-careers.williams.edu/psp/cangate/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_APP_SCHJOB.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=301951&PostingSeq=1


----------

